# Encore barrel



## Duck1 (Jun 2, 2018)

223 Bergara encore barrel. 150.00 Hillsboro Ohio 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duck1 (Jun 2, 2018)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duck1 (Jun 2, 2018)

Lower price 150.00


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

What’s the length?


----------



## Duck1 (Jun 2, 2018)

24 inches end to end


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuck71 (Dec 15, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Duck1 (Jun 2, 2018)

Where you located?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duck1 (Jun 2, 2018)

Sold Thanks ogf 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

